# Shimano Fireblood



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

Shimano Fireblood ? What do you guys think ?

http://www.shimanofireblood.com

I know Daiwa quality is hard to beat.... but this looks like a reasonable effort 

I really like the look of these  :shock: 8)

I just wish they were $199 like the Sols  (more like $589  )


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

nice reel but $$$


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

i got to playa round with one on a fireblood rod, ultracool but a little weighty and pricey (too pricey for an apprentice anyway)


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

definately look nice but rip off for what u get when compared with Daiwa


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

not starting an arguement here  but how so? I have just bought a Daiwa combo and had to take the rod back because it was crappy made, got a new one coming. But quality wise i was disappointed with the daiwa


----------



## fishingchap (Sep 7, 2007)

hey

ive felt it with the the rod and they are so lite 
lites a understatement more like if this was any lighter it would be plastic
its got a good action but if you were prepared to pay that much for a rod and reel(rods around $400) you might as well go and get the $1000 shimano reel and put it on a rod that you no works i dont no how they would go ubder pressure cause theyre so light


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Steve the firbloods look real nice don't they. I was having a play with one the other day. But I reckon the spheros are much better value for money and a very nice light reel to boot.

http://fish.shimano.com/catalog/fish/pr ... 6495495209

Cheers Dave


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

The Firebloods are a top looking reel. But Shimano did something I can't work out. The Fireblood is a brand new top end model but they left out what I think is now one of Shimanos best features. Their new line management system and the new spool lip shape included on the 2008 Stelllas, Sustains and Stradics. I can't work out why they would leave those features off such an expensive new reel, that seems to be leading their marketing push. 
My 2008 Stradics cast a good distance further than my 2006/2007 Shimano and Diawa reels. Now I wouldn't buy a new threadline that didn't have these features.

Cheers

Anthony


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

i got the reel wrong Steve i meant the saros http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... ct_id=3114
and they have the new features camel is talking about

cheers Dave


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

not that lightweight either.. 222g for a 2500 and 182g for the 1000

interesting there is no 2000 sized reel

should be a nice smooth reel with 11 bearings


----------

